# 2 months postpartum and no armpit hair!



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

It's the weirdest thing! I am sure it's a hormonal thing, like why your hair falls out and doesn't grow as fast as it did during pregnancy... but this is just strange! My leg hair is still growing, but nothing in the pits. I won't complain though, makes it easier as far as shaving them... I'm not concerned that anything is wrong, I've got no symptoms of low thyroid or anything like that. It's just kind of strange! I've never had armpits like this since before I started growing armpit hair, and I'm almost 38 years old, so that's quite a while ago!


----------



## SuzymomofLaura (Mar 4, 2006)

that IS interesting! Did your leg hair stop growing while pregnant too? Mine does, but my armpits are not affected, it seems. I wonder if this hair thing is very rare or just so common that no one ever mentions it?


----------



## polishprinsezz (Dec 31, 2006)

my pit and leg hairs grew faster when i was pg with my 2 sons but not my daughter. i didnt have to shave my pits after i had son no. 2. i think it has something to do with the babies' testosterone.


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

OK here's a brief on my hair growth.









I am blond, so my body hair is blond (arms) and very light brown on my legs. My pits were about the same. When I was pg with DS, my head hair grew in a lot darker than usual, with DD it grew in a little darker but not as dramatic as with my son. My leg hair and pit hair grew like mad in first pg, when I shaved my pits, it looked like man beard shavings!







Both grew in darker and faster with DD but not as dramatic, again.

When I was done being pg with DS, it seems like both leg hair and pit hair lightened and slowed down, but still grew... now my pit hair has totally stopped but leg hair seems about normal!

Maybe it was the testosterone! I wouldn't think a male fetus would make so much of it as to affect me, but I did have acne like a teenage boy (and burped like one too!)!!









Now one other strange thing - after my hair got done falling out post partum with DS, the new hairs growing back in were wavy!!! Now my hair has been bone-straight since I was a little girl! My PP shed has just begun recently so it will be interesting to see, later this year, what my new hair will look like...


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I thought I would chime in with my hair story.









I was a blonde going into my first pregnancy. By the end I was dark ash blonde to light brown. My children have almost white hair they are so blonde but mine is still 'dark' by my standards.

My hair falls out around my hairline (from temple to temple, across my forehead) pp and then grows back in. As I approach my babe's second birthday I have a layer of very thin fringe that wasn't there a few months ago. I figure it will just fall out again in a few months.









I haven't really noticed and leg or underarm change but any growth there is a pia so it would have to be very dramatic for me to notice. (I only shave in the summer and doing so while preg and bulky is what bothers me, plus I do not like getting a good look at my spider veins.)


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

Wow, must be nice! I'd like to stop growing hair on my chin.


----------



## tsfairy (May 19, 2004)

Weird. I noticed my eyebrows have stopped growing. Normally they're very thick and unruly and I have to get them waxed every 3-4 weeks or they get scary! But I haven't done anything to them since a couple of weeks before I got pg and now, 5 months later they still look pretty good. I can also definitely get away with shaving my legs less often too, but pits are growing about the same.


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

My mom's hair quit growing on her legs when she was pg with my sister 38 years ago (she quit shaving because she was too big to reach and postpartum she realized there wasn't any there anymore) and it hasn't ever grown back. Man, why cant I inherit THAT trait!


----------



## ericswifey27 (Feb 12, 2005)

Holy Moly, never thought to pay attention to this with my first. I hope no shaving is in my future with this one


----------



## seeing_stars (May 3, 2005)

I am 8 weeks PP and have gone from having to shave my armpits daily to shaving maybe once a week. I love it! I've always been fairly hairy, so this is a nice "vacation"


----------

